# Another New Original Never Before Tried Method For Cleaning Cutcomb Honey



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I was cutting these combs to fit into the new Pioneer Plastic half cut comb box and felt they had too much wet honey on the cappings. Since I drain them on queen excluders in overturned plastic telescoping covers, it was an easy job to put the excluder and combs in an empty box on top of a nearby hive. I might start doing more of this. Maybe sort out the cut comb frames and stack them on before cutting so the caps have no drips on them. It did start some robbing under the excluder but that goes on anyways with the wets stacked on the hives.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

Right now my bees would have uncapped every inch of that comb. Earlier in the year that might have worked.

Oh, I see thats in a hive over an excluder. That might work! I might need to try that.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Every cut comb super we take off is removed, scraped, and then put back on for the bees to clean up. We do so without the use of smokers as the bees will start to chew the caps off of beautiful comb. The bees do a better job of "clean up" than any any human could ever do. Done with care it can work very sweet. Nice idea Frank. Get yourself a bee net or put wet burlap over the super to reduce the robbers.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Great idea Ollie! 
I'll have to remember that one the next time I have some cut comb to drain. I bet it works a lot faster and gives a drier product than waiting for them to gravity drain on the counter in the kitchen.


----------

